# parenti/ familiari



## santpola

Buongiorno. Come tradurreste questa frase: "per festeggiare, sono venuti i parenti da Milano e Torino". Mille grazie


----------



## matoupaschat

"Les parents sont venus de Milan et de Turin pour (faire) la fête" ou "la famille est venue de ..." . Je viens même de lire pour la première fois "les familiers" utilisés comme substantif pour indiquer les membres de la famille, ce qui n'est pas normal suivant le CNRTL http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/familier) :
*Familier* : _Emploi subst._ Personne qui, bien que non apparentée avec quelqu'un, vit dans son intimité ou fait partie du cercle de la famille. _Un familier de la maison, du Tsar._ _Clément Marot, devenu le familier des antichambres du Louvre_ (Murger, _Scènes vie Boh.,_ 1851, p. 4). [_Disraëli_] _devint un familier du palais_ (Maurois, _Disraëli,_ 1927, p. 155) :​


----------



## Ruminante

matoupaschat said:


> "Les parents sont venus de Milan et de Turin pour (faire) la fête" ou "la famille est venue de ..." . Je viens même de lire pour la première fois "les familiers" ....


 
Bonjour... comme tu le dis, matou, sur les dictionnaires (ici: Collins en ligne) "les parents" en français peuvent être _i genitori _mais aussi _i parenti _(famille, proches). Mais moi, en réalité, j'ai toujours pensé qu'on ne doit entendre "les parents" que comme le père et la mère... est-ce que j'ai eu raison de le penser, dans le sens que c'est l'usage le plus commun, ou bien je me suis trompée et le terme "parents" peut couramment avoir les deux sens? 

En italien, en tout cas, bien que les dictionnaires disent que "parente è chi è legato ad altra persona da vincoli di parentela", dans l'usage courant (au moins ici à Rome) "i parenti" ne sont jamais entendus comme le père et la mère mais seulement en tant que gens de la famille, "i familiari". Le contraire de ce que je pensais être le cas en français, en conclusion.

Merci et ciao


----------



## Corsicum

_De Milan et de Turin pour faire la fête. / De Milan et de Turin pour les fêtes._
Pour le Français il y a peut être des nuances à mentionner :
_Les parents sont venus de …_ => la famille en général, père et mère peuvent être inclus.
_Nos parents sont venus de …_ => plus probablement père et mère uniquement. 
_Des parents sont venus de …_ => de la famille en général.
_La famille est venue de … _=> de la famille en général, père et mère peuvent être inclus.
_De la familleest venue de …_ => de la famille en général.

_Mes parents sont venus de Milan __pour les fêtes._=> père et mère.
_Nos/Les/Des parents de Milan et de Turin sont venus pour les fêtes …_ => plus probablement de la famille en général.


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Rumi,
Ben oui, en français, les parents, c'est un peu un casse-tête . En général, quand quelqu'un dit "les parents", il parle des membres de sa familles, d'un ensemble qui comprend père, mère, frères, soeurs, oncles, ... cousins, etc... Sinon il dit MES parents, TES parents, SES parents, LEUR parents ... pour parler des [père + mère] .
Il y a évidemment des exceptions, mais elles se repèrent (assez) vite d'après le contexte . 
En pensant à l'italien je n'ai jamais entendu dire en français "les miens" pour "mes parents, père et mère" ; les miens, c'est toujours la famille, en général le noyau familial qui vit sous le même toit . 
Et jusqu'il y a peu, si tu disais "un parent", c'était un membre de la famille, alors que maintenant, surtout en Belgique, avec l'augmentation des familles "monoparentales" (quel défi à la biologie et à la logique ! Et quelle horreur, ce terme !), en plus "recomposées" (pourquoi pas synthétiques ?), on entend et on lit de plus en plus souvent, notamment dans les cahiers des petits-enfants, "un parent" pour le père OU la mère .
Buona serata !

@ Corsicum : Je vois seulement ton message, je poste et puis je le lis pour voir si on parle la même langue en France et en Belgique . *Nonante  *fois sur cent, je crois bien que oui ...


----------



## patrovytt

matoupaschat said:


> @ Corsicum : Je vois seulement ton message, je poste et puis je le lis pour voir si on parle la même langue en France et en Belgique . *Nonante  *fois sur cent, je crois bien que oui ...


Ahahahaahh! Questa è buona! Scusate l'OT.


----------

